# R32 GTR intercooler mesh



## ME32 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey,

I'm looking for the intercooler mesh in good/mint condition.

Anybody got any in stock ?

Thanks and best regards
Marc


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

JDM Distro had some in i think!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Marc, I've got 2...PM me whereabouts you are in Germany


----------

